# First Turkey



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Took my 11 year old son on his first turkey hunt today for the Indiana youth turkey opener. He took this great longbeard at 11:00 as it was coming in to the decoys. He made a great 45 yard shot with his Stoeger over/under .20 gauge and dropped the hammer on this bird in his tracks. To make it even cooler we had three generations on this hunt as my dad was with us and to top it off, we got the entire hunt on video. The bird was 20 pounds, 9 inch beard, 1" spurs.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

How wonderful that the three of you could share the once in a lifetime experience. The pictures are great and should be mounted together as a forever rememberance. Congrats to each of you and especially the young man behind the gun.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

to bad that boy dont have a show and tell at school monday. i would flop that think down on the teachers and start telling the story. awesome. i would do that after i pulled the breast out first.lol.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to him!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome. Nice bird.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

It dont get no better than that,congrats.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

OK here is the video if you would like to take a look. My buddy's boy kills his first bird in the beginning of the video. He has an outdoor ministry called NewHopeOutdoors.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats awesome for his first bird. Congrats.


----------

